# Back to the Old dump



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

The Creek is out of its banks, so it will be some time before I can post any updates on the "Old Train Trestle" dig.  So, I went back to the old dump that I have dug in over the past thirty years, off and on.  The backfill was covered with autum leaves.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

This dump goes down a hill into a cypress swamp, so when it rains the dump has water in the very bottom layer.  Also the layer that I find the oldest bottles in. So during the rainy season it makes for a big muddy mess digging.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

Bricks, trees, roots everywhere.  Hard digging.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks just the way I left it the last time digging.  So might as well get started.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

In the 20's to 30's layer this comes out of the wall.  I thought for sure it was a broken quart jar bottom.  I was poking it with the shovel to break it out of the tight compacted dirt.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

It cleaned up real nice.  Appears to have that vaseline look to the glass, not the real clear kind.  It is marked on the base as Hazel Atlas.  Any ideas what it held?


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

Muddy, sloppy dig.  But did manage a few to take home.  Spent most of the time slinging mud.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

Little cobalt poison.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

Strange little rectangular med. ABM


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Buster-----nothing wrong with a little mud[8D]-----looks like a fun dig-----happy Mudding and bottle digging[]-------Fred.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

Ran into a batch of Nu Icys.  There must have been twenty or thirty.  All Nu Icys, no Nu Grapes.  All were broken, except one rust encrusted one.


----------



## logueb (Dec 2, 2009)

It cleaned up well. I'll try to clean up the rest if anyone is interested.  And I'll update if I find anything else .  Thanks for looking.  And good luck to all the diggers. Buster.


----------



## towhead (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm guessing the 1st one was a vinegar cruet?

 -Julie


----------



## judu (Dec 2, 2009)

i would love to see the meds all cleaned up...whats your secret to getting rust covered nu icy so clean?...and when are we going digging?....


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> It cleaned up real nice.Â  Appears to have that vaseline look to the glass, not the real clear kind.Â  It is marked on the base as Hazel Atlas.Â  Any ideas what it held?


 

   YEAH I AM WITH JULIE. I THINK VINEGAR TOO.


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Little cobalt poison.


 

   WHAT IS THE SQUARE BOTTLE NEXT TO WHAT LOOKS LIKE A BROMO? MAN YOU ALWAYS DO GREAT! BE GLAD WHEN YOU CAN GET BACK TO THE CREEK THOUGH! LOVED LOOKING FORWARD TO WHAT YOU WAS GETTING OUT OF THERE!

 REALLY BEEN RAINING HERE. GUESS THE COLD AND RAIN MAY MAKE YOU HAVE TO WAIT FOR LATE SPRING. BE CAREFUL BROTHER BOUT CAVE INS WITH IT SO WET AND ALL! JAMIE


----------



## Bixel (Dec 2, 2009)

What do you people use to make your bottles clean up so shiny!?!?


----------



## madman (Dec 2, 2009)

hey buster nice finds and pix! nice cruet prob vinegar,  im looking for one of those lime colas  mike


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks to all for looking and the replies.

 Mr. Fred, that mud is a mess.  Just can't keep it outta the way. I'm afraid that I'll miss something in the mud.
 Julie, Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.  I also found a smaller cruet. It's in the cleaned up group picture.
 Judu.  A little cleansing powder and a lot of elbow grease will clean most up .  Still woking on trying to set us up  a Friday  or saturday dig.  Right now my schedule is so tight that I can only manage an hour or two dig now and then.
 Jamie, I gotta get out there and brave the elements for the good folks of the forum.  I know that a lot of folks don't care for the 20s and 30s dumps, but there are some jewels waiting to be had for a little work.
 Kyle, For some unknown reason, bottles sealed in a layer of wet mud sometimes clean up real well.  May have something to do with the absence of air. However, there is a putrid stale odor in this layer.
 Mike, I haven't forgoten about the Tenn. Lime Cola.  Send me a PM with an address and I'll see what I can do.

 Thanks again for looking.  Here's another group from the muddy dump.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

I had the itch to go digging yesterday something fierce, but the rain came down all day long until after dark.  So I went to the shop and did some cleaning up.  Here's some cleaned up.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

I have no idea what this one was used for.  And I somehow misplaced the metal pouring top somehow.  Here's what it looked like before cleaning.  It is frosted and the panels are covered in a basket weave pattern.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Cleaned up


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Closer view of basket weave pattern


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

base


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

No doubt of what this bottle was.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

peppersause


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Two Higgins Inks.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

I always like these. Souder's flavoring.  I guess because of their alcohol content, there's not much difference between remedies and favorings[]


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Metal pouring  thingy with a metal screw cap


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Cobalt poison, triangular bottle, and Whitehurst


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Whitehurst, probably common, but my first.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

I call the 1/2 ox.  cobalt one a poison because of the ribbed front panel. Would that make it one?

 Thanks for looking, and good luck digging.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 3, 2009)

What is the pinkish colored bottle in a group shot on page 1?  I like it!  Like you said, TOC treasures are there waiting to be discovered.  I really go for the old stuff, but one of my favorite finds is a little Jade-ite bowl I use for salt when I'm cooking.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 3, 2009)

I forgot to add the 1930-40's nursers we have dug with cats, dogs, etc. on them.


----------



## logueb (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for looking Lauren.  I think that I see the one you are talking about.  The one in the cleaned group picture on the left?  Just a plain ol amber unembossed med bottle .  This camera is way past it's time and does strange things at night especially with colors.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Logub, I've got one of those 1/2 ounce cobalts too- it had some dark liquid in it when i dug it and some rubber stopper- mine is 2 and 3/4s in.  Cleveland's bottle pricing guide lists it as an iodine bottle-  cool stuff!


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 3, 2009)

looks like a sloppy good time[] with some cool finds


----------



## athometoo (Dec 3, 2009)

looks like you found the same one i did last week . mine has a little longer neck though . never did find out what is was though . looks like alot of the stuff ive been diggin . not life changing bottles but fun anyway .    sam


----------



## logueb (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info Asterisk.  Iodine would put it in the medicines.

 Yeah Brian, One muddy mess to try digging in.

 Thanks Sam.  Wow, first one of these that I have dug in 40 years of digging, and one pops up half way across the country .  That's what I like about the forum.  The sharing experiences on digging.

 This dump has not produced anything near what those privys up North produce.  But it's like 5 minutes from the house and a place to kill an hour or two of time when I can get away.  Went for a little while yesterday and rainwater was seeping up into the hole.  Got skunked.  One abm ink.  Just too much water and mud to deal with. Tried bailing with the 5 gallon bucket, but just couldn't keep ahead of the water.


----------



## logueb (Dec 4, 2009)

I jump into the hole and go almost up to my knees in mud.  The pic didn't come out too good.  That's my legs to the left and the shovel is in the middle.


----------



## logueb (Dec 4, 2009)

Forgot to post this clear Lime-Cola.  First actually clear Lime-Cola.  I put it next to a light-green/aqua one to show the difference.  A daytime shot would probably be better to show how clear this one was.


----------



## athometoo (Dec 4, 2009)

you sir, are one dedicated digger . wow thats some mud ya got there . when things get like that here , i just walk around old diggin holes in the area and usually turn up a coupla marbles in the tailings . also rubber boots and the tyvek suits help keep the mud and wind off of ya . keep on pulling them out .    sam


----------



## SublimeSeaGlass (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, you're not working hard or having fun unless you get about 3 inches of mud all over ya! Wow that dump sure does have a lot of keepers in there. Nice work and I'll continue to check out your finds.


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Sam and Sub for the replies.  Was able to get a couple hours of digging in yesterday.  Still a lot of water and mud to deal with.  Bailed out what I could with the 5 gallon bucket that I carry to the dump and shoveled out the rest with a shovel.  This dump has a black dirt cap that goes anywhere from a foot to four feet deep, depending on what part of the hillside you are digging.  Nothing in this layer worth keeping most of the time, 20s to 30s stuff, and the vast majority of this is broken. Appears to be burnt and bulldozed oto the very edge of the cypress swamp.  Then there is a rusty layer that ranges from  a few inches thick to a foot thick.  This layer has 10s to 20s stuff. This layer also has a lot of rusted out can remains.  These cavities fill up with water during the rainy season. Below the rusty layer is the original forest floor.  Here is where the dump started and the best finds are located.The town was founded in 1874 and this layer contains a lot of building material, bricks, sawn off lumber ends, etc.  The wood is perserved in this wet layer and do not rot.  Anyway, here's what I had to start with.


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope you can see the layers in this pic.  Top layer is black firt, tightly packed, lots of broken glass, 20s 30s and toc mixed. Rusty layer, and muddy bottom.  The bottom layer stays wet even in the driest summers.


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry about the blurry pic here.  But here is a bimal in the muddy layer.


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

How can all the good bottles be broken and these things survive a bulldozer?


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

Whitehouse Vinegar


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

There's lots of these little fellers at this dump.


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

Always liked these little Apple Pie Ridge vinegar bottles.


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

The base of the Apple Ridge.  Well, I'm covered in mud, wet, and cold.  The camera is covered in mud.  The wifey is calling.  It's getting close to dark.  I'm dog tired.  So I'm off to the house to clean up and get some supper.  I'll clean them up and post if anyone is interested.  Thanks for looking and good luck on your next dig.  Buster.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Logueb
      Looks like a fun dig.The basket weave patterned bottle was a bath powder bottle which had a shaker spout a lot like the one you pictures .Ive got one around here some were . Cool dig 
  bill


----------



## logueb (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Bill.  Any idea what company made the bath powder?  This dump covers a large area.  Just so much dirt to move for the amount of  keepers.  But it's a good place to kill a few hours.  I'll try to get some cleaned up from yesterday's dig.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I finally got some of the bottles from the last dig cleaned up.  I think that I froze the camera on the last outing. so sorry about the quality of the pics.  To make matters worse, they swaped out my computer at work, so I lost all my favorite settings.  But anyway here's some cleaned up.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's the Apple Pie Vinegar.  Still need to do a little more cleaning.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitehouse Vinegar


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

"For a Generation the Standard".  Embossing seems weak in places.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

I guess this is a perfume or bath powder. Think I have found one of these before.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

Just realized that it also has a basket weave pattern, like the frosted one found earlier.  May be from same company.[8|]


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

This is the med from that bottom layer.  But no embossing, still I like the tooled lip.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

The strangest thing happened while I was cleaning the med.  Water started to pour out of the bottom.  So I started to pitch it , thinking that it was broken.  But the hole is smooth.  Could this have been a glass bubble that burst?


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

Can't believe that I found three different vinegars on the same dig.  This one I have never seen before.  Wayne.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

Took me a little while to figure out the embossing at the bottom of the bottle.  You have to rotate the bottle to read all of the top line.  "Do Not Refill With Cider or Vinegar"  Wayne County Produce Co. Green Point Long Island.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2009)

Other side.


----------



## farmerdan (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny, I dug five of those just last weekend, 4 quarts and a pint, and they all came up together. I guess the lady of the house had been making pickles....Mine are screw tops from the early '40s (yours looks earlier) 10 sided, squatter, same embossing but it's written vertically. The embossing was stronger on the quarts, but I only has this pint handy for a pic....  What kind of lip is on yours? crown?


----------



## logueb (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Dan.  I'll have to get a close-up of the top.  Appears to have two vertical lines that probably held some type of wire closure for holding a cork stopper in.  I did a little googling and found out that Green Point is on Long Island in New York.  Strange that they didn't emboss New York in the glass, but I guess that they figured everyone knew where Long Island was.  First time that I saw a bottle that stated not to be refilled with cider or vinegar.  Good luck on your next dig.


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, It was a rainy week-end down in Georgia.  Stayed inside all day Saturday.  Despite the itch to go scratching in the dump, I resisted as the cold rain just kept coming down. I did manage a short one hour dig late yesterday afternoon.  The hole had about a foot of water and I couldn't keep it bailed out to get to the bottom and oldest layer, so I just pulled down the three foot sides in the 20's to 30's layer.  Here's the few from the dig.  Not much to post about, but just enough to keep me going back when there's no other place to go.  The milk would have been a keeper.  It was embossed "Fresher by a Day".


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

Milk Glass "Nadinola Cream A Complexion Beautifier Paris, Tenn. USA".


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

Tossed this Listerine into the bucket because of the crooked neck.  The fire from the burned dump causes these things to melt.  Just liked the way it looked.


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

There were two glass hyperdemic needles.  Unfortunately I broke one trying to get a pic.  Anyway here's the "VIM" one.  It has a hollow glass plunger inside.


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

I did manage to find a whole Jumbo Peanut Butter.  Here's before it was cleaned.


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

Took a little scrubbing, but it cleaned up nice.  No chips or cracks.  I'll keep you folks posted for any updates as long as there's an interest in this dump.  No really great finds, but then there's always a chance that an older spot in the dump will be uncovered.  I've seen broken bitters and hutches and 1880s shards, so I know that they are here, somewhere.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 14, 2009)

Buster!-----you keep at it[]-----very interesting dig----the Mother load is there[8D]--Fred.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow Buster you are getting some good finds but with the dues you are paying something great is gonna come out of there.  Does the wife have to hose you down afterwards?


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Fred.  Previous diggers ran a trench lengthwise across the dump.  Snaking around trees.  I talked to one of the original diggers and he said that they followed a vien of older bottles.  When I asked if they dug to the bottom, he said that in places they had.  I suspect that they ran into the same problems that I have had.  In the cooler rainy season, the very bottom gets too wet.  The water seems to flow underneath the top layers.  Hopefully I can run across one of these so called veins of older bottles.  It's a good work out.

 Thanks Cobalt.  I try to wear several layers of clothes in the winter months.  I have a set of retired fire dept. turnout gear that I use, especially the pants. They catch most of the mud.  I take them off at the truck and toss them in the back.  With the leather reinforced knees, they help out a lot.   Plus they have those oversized side pockets, great for gloves etc. I get a lot of strange looks from the locals when I pop outta the woods after a muddy day dig.  I hose down in the yard, so wifey don't get too upset.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 14, 2009)

[][][] I gotta get me a pair of those!


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 14, 2009)

looks like a fun dump to dig - keep posting!  
 I haven't dug in the rain/mud yet...maybe i need to get a pair of those fire dept. pants before I do.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 14, 2009)

The script on that syringe looks like the MacGregor that makes sports equipment today.  Wonder if there's any connection?



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> There were two glass hyperdemic needles.  Unfortunately I broke one trying to get a pic.  Anyway here's the "VIM" one.  It has a hollow glass plunger inside.


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2009)

Found this on google.  I don't think that there is a connection with the MacGregors Sports equipment. .  You might find this interesting.
www.whonamedit.com/synd.cfm/4202.html


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 14, 2009)

A wet and muddy day in a dump is better than a rainy day inside!

 What are those sodas, are they all nugrapes or something like that?

 The prospect of getting to the old layers sounds pretty enticing. I would suggest pickling the brains of the original diggers again to see if they remember how thick the old layer was and where it was most dense. I bet there is some killer potential in there considering your finding of hutch and bitters shards and the tales of the first wave of diggers.


----------



## madman (Dec 14, 2009)

hey buster nice finds!!!!!


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, Dean, Sandchip, Stephen, and Mike.  Thought you may like to see what the pants look like after a muddy day dig.  These are the outer pants shell with the protective liner removed.  After several years of extensive use in very hot fires the turnout gear becomes unsafe for interior attack on fires.  Any turnout gear replaced by federal funds has to be taken out of service and cannot be handed down to other departments.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's the last group cleaned.  The three sodas were NuIcys.  This spot in the dump is loaded down with broken NuIcys.  Two were good, but one had a lip chip.  Just you're run of the mill 30s stuff.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

Small pill bottle still had pills inside.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

From a previous group from this dump.  Talk about a bee-hive hairdo.[]


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

I love old meds.  Too bad this was not a keeper.  Birchfield's Female Regulator Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

Thought that this was a rusted top.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

Appears to be the back off a watch.  May be silver.  Most have a brass base metal, but this one stayed silver looking after the initial cleaning.  Gotta run for now.  And thanks again for looking.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

Went back today for a short dig.  Dug in the 20s and 30's layer.  Not much to write about. Just the common stuff for this time period.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

THought that this was interesting.  I thought that it was nail polish to star with.  Looks like bit was tossed out just yesterday.    The applicator looks like it has a piece of sponge attached.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't make out the embossing on the base.  Something like  ODOR.O.NO.


----------



## logueb (Dec 15, 2009)

One spot I was able to make it down to the rusty layer.  This is a W. T. Co. with a ground neck for a glass stopper.  It's also bimal.  I  know that older stuff is there, it's just a matter of time before I run into a vein of it.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> I  know that older stuff is there, it's just a matter of time before I run into a vein of it.


 
 Exactly! Those hutches and bitters and blobs are just waiting for you to deliver them into the light after over a century of darkness. Can't you hear them calling your name? Perhaps 2010 will be the year that this dump shows its true potential!


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Stephen.  I keep hoping and digging.
 Found a few hours to get a little digging in Saturday.  It's been raining every day here so I know the hole is going to be full of water.  And it was, flowing like a small creek.


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

The cypress swamp that the dump goes into has been dry all year, but the rains have it full.  This is about twenty feet from where I'm digging.


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Water is pouring in from underneath the rust layer.  Lots of bailing to keep the water out.


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Close up of rusty layer.  Hard to see in the pic, but there is a large jar sticking out of the rusty layer.


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

I found more whole bottles today.  Especially larger jars.  Here's the group.


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Cleaned up


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Large size Helme's Railroad Mills snuff with glass lid.


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Small doll was under the rust layer.


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Cleaned up good.  I guess it is hand painted,


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Back of doll has some writing.  20 -10  Copr. Grace S Putnam Germany.  Or something like that.  Well, thanks for looking, and good luck digging.


----------



## glass man (Dec 20, 2009)

WONDERFUL DOLL! A LOT, AND I SEEM TO REMEMBER THE BEST CAME FROM GERMANY.

 DOES IT HAVE GLASS EYES? I DON'T USUALLY CARE MUCH FOR DOLLS,BUT YOURS APPEALS TO ME. JUST LOOKS SO COOL! WOULD LOVE TO FIND ONE LIKE THAT. I LOVE THE COLOR OF THE EYES!  DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THEY DON'T OPEN AND CLOSE. THAT ADDS VALUE TO THEM.JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Jamie.  I don't know too much on dolls either.  I got a box somewhere that I toss the dolls and parts into.  The eyes are painted, and don't move.   If I get time I'll try to google it.  Thanks again for looking.


----------



## madman (Dec 20, 2009)

BUSTER NICE STUFF! THAT LAST DIG WAS PRETTY INTERESTING KEEP US POSTED  AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> I love old meds.Â  Too bad this was not a keeper.Â  Birchfield's Female Regulator Atlanta, Ga.


 

 i was thinking a broken embossed bottle that's just missing the neck would make a nice looking shabby chic soap dish. i found one with the neck missing broken cleanly at the shoulders.


----------



## rockbot (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Buster, that Helme's Railroad is nice. I like that one.
 Sure looks like a large dump that will keep you busy for some time.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## logueb (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Mike,  I'll keep you posted..  Went for a look at the digging hole in the dump yesterday.  Half full of water, so I wound up spending the time digging a drainage ditch to the cypress swamp.

 LittleWing, Never thought of that.  The recessed panel would hold the soap.  Just thought of another idea.  Fill an old med with liquid soap and put one of those plastic pump dispensers in to pump the soap.  

 Thanks Rocky.  I have one somewhere with the metal band that held the glass lid on.  I'll see if I can locate it.  Yea, this dump is always a good place to kill some time.  I've dug in it off and on for about thirty years.  Tough digging, mosquitos and heat in the summer, water in the winter.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice snuff, sure 'nuff!  ABGC had a good article on that company a few years back, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Tim. That's a great braclet, what is it made from?

 Thanks Steve, here are the different embossed snuffs from the collection.


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

The Pat 1872 glass lid goes on the Lorillard snuff .  Crude metal band holds the lid on.


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

Base of  P Lorillard


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

Lorillard Snuff


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

Small Helmes Railroad mills


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

Ground lip


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

I have found many of those small glasses, but this is the first paneled one.


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

.


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm guessing that this is part of a child's play set.  Even has the silver trim.


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

underside


----------



## logueb (Dec 22, 2009)

Went for alittle while this morning.  Gloves were froze, digging pants froze.  The frost on the ground almost looked like snow.


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Had to go past the buzzard roost. They waiting on me to pass out I suppose.  This is just a few of them.


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Hole is full of water


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Finished up the drainage ditch to drain the water off


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Found a few whiloe digging the ditch.  A lot of 20s and 30s in the top layers.


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

There's a few interesting ones in here.


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Keepers cleaned up


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone have an idea of what this was used for.  Looks like maybe a picture of a fish.


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Back


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

This would have been a keeeper if it hadn't been broken.  Just love those embossed figures.


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Dr. Trey's Synthetic Porcelain


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Fitches


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

Very unusual shaped bottle for a Fitch.


----------



## logueb (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm guessing Woolco on this one.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2009)

That Synthetic Porcelain is neat, what you reckon it was for?


----------



## madman (Dec 23, 2009)

hey buster nice stuff  i like the woolco jar   nice  great pix also have a great holiday!


----------



## logueb (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for not updating this post.  Computer at home is dial up and so slow.  Misplaced the battery charging station for the camera.  Finally found where I put it.  I have continued to dig the dump since Christmas.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas and a good New year.  Coldest ,wettest,  winter we've had in some time. 
 Thanks Mike .
 Jimbo, the Synthetic Poreclain bottle is marked the L D Caulk company.  They developed the first porcelain for dental work.  They are still in buisness today.  Found another bottle the same size that had the gold filling.  I'll post a pic.
 Antiquenut.  That bracelet is just neat, and siver also.
 Found another Apple Pie Vinegar.  They loved their vinegars at this dump.


----------



## logueb (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw something moving in the mud.  Ever wonder where bull frogs go in the wintertime?  They burrow into the mud and wait for spring.


----------



## logueb (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a muddy group. There's a tall vinegar in the background.


----------



## logueb (Feb 16, 2010)

I posted this perfume on another post.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad to see your back at the Mud Hole Buster[]-----that perfume is nice[]---Keep up the digging-- never a dull moment-looking at your finds[8D]----Fred.


----------



## logueb (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Fred. I got some of the finds cleaned up. I will try to get some pics. I didn't know whether to update this old thread or start a new one.  Thanks again for looking.  It's been terrible digging here.  Lots of rain and that makes for a muddy mess at the dump.  I almost missed the perfume.  It was getting dark and I was caving in the wall when it fell out.


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2010)

BRUCE: THIS IS ONE OF MY FAV. THREADS! JUST WISH I COULD COME AND HELP YOU!! "KEEP ON TRUCKING..I MEAN DIGGING"! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Jamie,   I'll try to get some pics posted of the latest finds.  It's one muddy mess right now down in the hole.  Like working in quicksand.  Hope I'm not missing anything in all that mud.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Some of the smaller finds.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

This is the smallest strap-sided bottle that I have ever found.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Compared to a quarter.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Side view of strap-side


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Sample whiskey, perfume, ??


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Celery- Vesce


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Caulk Crown Bridge and Gold Filling Cement.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Small bottle.  Cork was still intact.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

I have no idea on this one.  Peach colored glass.  Could have been a small wine glass , but has a srew top.?? Any ideas?


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

close-up of engraved grapes.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 17, 2010)

Man,that is a little strapside.  I think the grape thing was a depression glass salt shaker. You're going to have to start a reality show called Swamp-Digger!


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking better and better Buster!-------your getting close to the Mother load--i can smell it from here[8D]-------keep digging---and best of luck[]--Fred.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2010)

Cobalt, Thanks for the tip on the Grape thing.  Did a little googling and found a pink Fostoria footed salt shaker that was similiar but  with a different etched pattern. Looks like a possibility, Thanks. 

 Mr. Fred.  I keep digging and hoping.  You just don't know what those old 30s dumps will produce.


----------



## madman (Feb 17, 2010)

hey bruce nice finds ! as steve said the tapered bottle was a shaker and the small flat bottle perfume i really like the celery bottle cool!


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 17, 2010)

That sure is a small strap ! Glad you are finding bottles and posting for those of  with frozen ground  .Saw that grape one and recognized the pattern and pink depression glass ,this is one i dug last year ,i think salt shaker too.Keep those finds coming ,almost as good as digging ,seeing others finds !


----------



## madman (Feb 17, 2010)

hey rick nice one ive seen that pattern in dumps heres one kinda like yers


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and pics. Mike and Rick.  I wonder if that grape pattern is a Fostoria design.  
 I finally got some of those muddy finds cleaned up.  Here's some cleaned up ones.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Of all those flat-front panel and rounded backside food bottles, this is the first embossed one.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Price Booker from Houston Tex


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Large vinegar.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Ball "Perfect" Mason.  Most of the time I find the top or bottom.  Unusual to find a whole one in this dump.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

I was able to hit the dump for a quick dig Tuesday afternoon.  More muddies. Most were from the 30s layer.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Find of the day was a We-Li-Ka.  Must have been a sauce bottle.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Almost forgot about what looks like a lid to the Nadinola Cream that I found earlier in the post..  Looks like a perfect fit to me.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2010)

Inside .  Will try to post more later.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting, the WE-LI-KA form looks alot like the WAW-WAW bottles Jim





 Sinsley (botlguy) likes.  You might try contacting him to see if he has any info.







 E-mail 
E-mail botlguy


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2010)

THOSE HUSTON TEXAS PICKLE BOTTLES REALLY GET AROUND. I HAVE SEEN A FEW HERE IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS. COMPANY MUST HAVE DONE GOOD! 

 YOU STAY SAFE MAN! DANG THAT HOLE LOOKS COLD!

 WON'T BE TOO LONG FOR YOU CAN GET BACK IN THAT CREEK THAT JUST KEEPS GIVING UP BOTTLES!! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  Still into the mud in this dump.  Was able to get out for a few hours Sunday afternoon.  I think that the temperature was like in the 60s. I was digging in a short sleeved shirt and sweating.  I also had a few skeeters bitting also.  I found another one of those Nadinola lids.  This one was embossed.  I've got another bottom somewhere from this dig.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

I moved a lot of mud. About 5 feet down I struck this bottle.  Here it is with the mud still inside and out.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

It cleaned up good.  How old is this bottle?  No mold seams.  Appears to be a blown turn mold bottle.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

Applied ring top.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

Base.   What type of base would this be called?


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought that this one was a NuGrape, like the green ones from Wadley.  This a poor picture of before it's cleaned.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

But it doesn't say NuGrape anwhere on the bottle.  Embossed  "Property of Shocco Springs Bottling Co. Talladega, Ala."  So did it hold soda or spring water?


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

No lip chip on this one.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

Trying to figure out what this metal piece was.  I will try to clean up some more later.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Buster,
 The green bottle is a beer. It might be a tooled top. Does it have a drip around the ring top and neck? By the shape of the neck I would say TOC. Nice digs you got going on.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Rocky.  I know that there are layers of older bottles in the dump.  I've found broken shards.  The problem seems to be that when they bulldozed sometime back in the 30's and 40s that the older stuff got really buried.  There is about two feet of a really hard covering that is almost like cement.  All but the smallest bottles are broken (except for mustard and ketchup []) in this layer.  Underneath that is the rust layer which runs from one to two feet thick.  A lot of rusted out cans in that layer.  The bottom layer in the original swamp mud is where I find the older bottles.  How old do you estimate the green beer?  Thanks for looking.


----------



## jcrlanger (Feb 22, 2010)

What an awesome thread.  I love looking at all the stuff you've found.  I do have my two cents on the metal peice.  It does resemble the shape of a vintage pocket bottle opener (crow bar type).  Haven't seen the exact look, but it does resemble the shape quite a bit.  Keep up the great digging and good luck for more.

 John


----------



## rockbot (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Buster, I dig them around here and they usually show up in 1890 to 1910 time frame, usually in green. I dug this teal blue one on valentine's day. With the other items I found with it I put it circa 1880's. Notice the longish neck. Keep up the great digs!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks John.  I'll try to clean off some of that rust and see if there's any markings on it.

 Thanks Rocky.  That was what I was looking for, an estimate of the age.Looks like the earliest in this dump would be 1880-1890s.  Love that teal blue one.

 Here's something that I found going through the bucket from the last dig.  What I thought were two fletcher's castorias.  Turns out that the bimal one is Dr. S Pitchers.   So from what I could Google the Pitcher's is the older of the two.  Here's a link for anyone interested in the history of Castoria.  www.centaur.com/


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2010)

Side View


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2010)

other side


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2010)

Even though it's an ABM, I always liked the Mexican Mustang Liniment bottles.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2010)

From the 20s to 30s layer. Part of a red rubber tire.  I could find nothing on red rubber tires.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2010)

Chevy hubcap.  Probably 30s.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking better and better Buster-------i dug 3 Pitchers this summer----better than nothing------keep up the Dig[]-----------------------Fred.


----------



## ncbred (Feb 23, 2010)

Only thing I could find about red rubber tires....

http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=66&dat=19140322&id=YaIkAAAAIBAJ&sjid=2CcDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6256,253723


----------



## lexdigger (Feb 24, 2010)

That green bottle could also be a mineral water. We dig them like that occasionally with partial lables. The ones we dig are usually Blue Licks Spring Water. They look older, but always seem to turn up on TOC and Teens digs. Looks like a fun dump to play in!


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 24, 2010)

I've also heard them attributed to ginger ale.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Fred.  I throw anything into the bucket that is embossed.

 Thanks NC.  That's the type info I was looking for.  Nothing of great value is coming out of this dump.  It's close to home and it's always something different with each dig. 

 Thanks Lexdigger and Cobalt for looking.  This section of  town was started around 1870.  I'm thinking that this section of the dump was started around 1900 at the earliest.


----------



## ncbred (Feb 24, 2010)

Those sodas would be enough to keep me digging.  Did you ever finish that dump at the train trestle?


----------



## glass man (Feb 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> I love old meds.Â  Too bad this was not a keeper.Â  Birchfield's Female Regulator Atlanta, Ga.


 

 YES IT IS TOO BAD! I DON'T REMEMBER THIS ATL. BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2010)

> Did you ever finish that dump at the train trestle?


 

 I never made it to the bottom around the bridge posts.  The creek began to rise and has been flooded ever since.  Can't wait till the creek goes down.  May be more sodas there.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Jamie.  I like those Atlanta meds. Seems like Birchfield have several remedies.  I got a Jacob's Pharmacy somewhere.


----------



## logueb (Feb 25, 2010)

Just a brief update on this post.  Cleaned up the hubcap just enough to get an idea of it's age.  Now it's ready for "American Pickers" if they ever come by[][][]


----------



## logueb (Feb 25, 2010)

Turns out that it is a 1933-1935 center cap for a wire wheel for a Chevrolet.  That is in line with the date of stuff just above the rust layer.  Here's a fuzzy pic of a replacement hubcap sold today.


----------



## logueb (Feb 25, 2010)

Made a quick run to the dump yesterday afternoon for about an hour (in the rain).  Only found one bottle worth posting.


----------



## logueb (Feb 25, 2010)

Wadley, Ga. NuGrape.  I was hoping that it would be clear glass, but when it was cleaned it was a light green.


----------



## logueb (Feb 25, 2010)

Close-up on the embossing.  Thanks for looking.  And Good Luck digging.  Keep hoping that the streak that I'm digging in is going to run into something older.  So I'll just keep slinging the mud till a better digging site comes along.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

Tried several new spots in the dump.  Just got wore out with all that mud.  Here's a starter hole next to some old tin and hog wire.   I saw an old photograph of this area in the 1960s.  They were using this area over the old dump to raise hogs and cows.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a few inches down, this pops out.  My first "double" . One bottle inside another.  The milkglass looks like a mentholatum jar.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

The clear bottle inside still had the cork stopper in when I pulled it out.(however it shrunk up  later on and wouldn't stay in).  It was a Whital Tantum bottle. I thought that it was an amethyst bottle, but it was the contents that made the color.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

The milk glass was not a mentholatum as I thought.  It was a Menley-James Limited New York London.  I think that this was some type salve.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

Found this little broken porcelain figurine.  At first I thought is was a small Mother Mary figurine.  Turns out it is Little Red Riding Hood.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

Cleaned up the details and basket can be seen.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like the Big Bad Wolf got knocked off.  Only part of his back end and tail is left.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

This piece only measures like 1 1/2 inches.  Found a larger version on the net that was like 5 1/2 inches.  This is a  very similar pose.


----------



## logueb (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's the group cleaned up.  I also found a small poison .  Thanks for looking.


----------



## madman (Mar 2, 2010)

hey buster  nice finds! that nugrape is very cool !


----------



## madman (Mar 2, 2010)

hey buster you got any extras of the nugrape?


----------



## logueb (Mar 3, 2010)

The Double Bubble or Ribbed ones?  Sent you a PM.  And thanks again for looking.


----------



## logueb (Mar 3, 2010)

Did a little googling at lunch and found out that the Little Red Riding Hood figurine was probably a fairing.  Had no idea what a fairing was, so I googled that.  Appears that a lot of small figurines were made specifically for the fair buisness to be given away as prizes.  Another category of collecting that I never knew existed.  I know that the piece I found is absolutely worthless.  But I got a history lesson and learned things that I didn't know, just by throwing the thing into the bucket.  That is one reason I like this hobby so much.  Everyday there's something new, and the more you research the more you learn.  You all have a blessed day and if I find anything of interest I'll post.  Buster.


----------



## T D (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Buster, was checking again about info on the Louisville Cheros.  Do you have any pictures of them?  Thanks.  Tom


----------



## logueb (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll snap a pic tonight and post.  It's not that great of a bottle. The ones  I find are broken to bits.  Just hoping one day to hit a spot that has enough to share a few.  This bottle (a good one) has eluded me for 40 years.


----------



## T D (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks!  I'd love to see the picture.


----------



## logueb (Mar 4, 2010)

Here you go TD.  It ain't much to look at.  This thing is in pitiful shape.  Has a nice amethyst color.  But it's the only one I have that still has the crown top intact.  For whatever reason the glass in the clear Chero Colas did not hold up very well.


----------



## logueb (Mar 4, 2010)

Arrrrrrrrgggggg. []Picture came out too large.  Try again.


----------



## logueb (Mar 4, 2010)

Louisville, Ga.


----------



## logueb (Mar 4, 2010)

The bottle has heavy mold seems that end about two inches below the top.  So I guess that this would be a mold blown, tooled lip.  The neck is not straight on this bottle.


----------



## logueb (Mar 4, 2010)

Almost forgot.  It's pronounced "Lewis-ville, Ga. ".  Not like "Louie-ville, Ky.".  Just a Sourthern thing I guess.  Here's the base.


----------



## T D (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, it is "Lewis-ville".  My wife works that area with her job.  It is about an hour away from me here in Washington.  Thanks for the great pictures.  

 I'd love to have a partial bottle for my Chero collection if you were interested in selling or trading.  Send me a PM if you would be interested.  Thanks again! 

 Tom


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Buster, thats a nice TCT soda in amethyst. Good find.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## logueb (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks TD and Rocky.  You would think that around a city that had a bottling plant there would be lots of discarded bottles.  I dig tons of Waynesboro, Ga. bottles that is like 30 miles away.  It just doesn't figure.  All I find are busted.


----------



## willong (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Buster,

 In response to what you were saying about learning something new (fairing) as a result of bottle digging. I probably mentioned this in an earlier post, but I get a kick, too, from interpreting some of my finds and visualizing who lived/worked at a site, and how they used some of the items found in their dumps. Things aren't very old out here in western Washington State--an old site would date in the 1880's. Early log skidding was done with teams of oxen or draft horses. By the 1890's most of the logging camps were already using steam "donkey" yarders. A logging camp dump that I dug near Granite Falls contained a considerable quantity of sawn ox bones. I've often wondered: Did they slaughter their yoke oxen after buying a steam donkey, or did they simply expediently feed an ox to the woods crew when it got injured or grew too old to pull its weight any longer? I also noted the small size (by today's standards) of the soles of discarded "cork boots" in the dump. Those guys were no strapping "Paul Bunyan." Rather, they were wiry Scandinavians and Tarheels who could endure a full day pulling a "misery whip." 

 Regards,

 Will


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2010)

Keep digging!!!!!


----------



## madman (Mar 6, 2010)

hey buster i was talking about the slug plate bottle(nu grape)


----------



## Bambam (Aug 9, 2012)

I found one of these last night in a creek near my house. I read that the price booker plant burned in 1919, and no more bottles were manufactured. So it's at least that old.


----------

